# The Russians are coming



## El Capitan (7/10/14)

With my newly purchased Russian arriving on Thursday, I intend heading to Vape King to purchase some of the items that I'll need to enter the world of RBA's. The question is, what do I need to start off? I have a set of jeweler's screw drivers already, so that box is checked. Apart from that, I have the following items on the list:

30g Kanthal
Battery charger
Silica / Cotton (I might just get both and see which I prefer)
Resitance Software (downloaded)
Is there anything obvious that I'm missing?


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/10/14)

Ohm Meter
Sharp pair of decent scissors
Tweezers
1,5mm diameter Screw Driver or Drill Bit
Nail Clipeprs or little wire Cutters
Toilet Roll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (7/10/14)

Ohm meter if you don't have one on a mod.


----------



## El Capitan (7/10/14)

Thanks Rob, what is the bog roll for? Apart from the obvious


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/10/14)

El Capitan said:


> Thanks Rob, what is the bog roll for? Apart from the obvious



Just for the obvious... nothing special for the Russian... I just looked and the vape work area and rattled off the stuff you were missing.


----------



## TylerD (7/10/14)

El Capitan said:


> Thanks Rob, what is the bog roll for? Apart from the obvious


To stabilize the pressure in the Russian at first you will have to blow on it to get the excess juice out of the chamber. There will be a bit of juice coming out of the air hole. Toilet roll.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## El Capitan (7/10/14)

Excellent, if I raid my wife's make up cupboard I have everything I need!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## El Capitan (7/10/14)

And without starting a war, what is the preferred wick material?


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/10/14)

El Capitan said:


> And without starting a war, what is the preferred wick material?



Everyone has different likes... but in my order of preference it's 1. Rayon, 2. Cotton and then the rest. Silica last.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (7/10/14)

El Capitan said:


> And without starting a war, what is the preferred wick material?


Whatever you like. Some like Rayon, some like cotton, some like ekowool. Completely up to you and what you prefer.


----------



## TylerD (7/10/14)

I'm all for Ekowool these days. I'm lazy like that. Used cotton when I had the Kayfun. Rayon will work awesome.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (7/10/14)

I would suggest getting 28g wire as well, not just 30g

I concur with all the other suggestions above

All the best

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## El Capitan (7/10/14)

I guess that's part of the journey. That said, I doubt my wife has Rayon and Ekowool in the make up cupboard / sewing kit, so I'll have to look for vendors


----------



## El Capitan (7/10/14)

Isn't Ekowool like shoelaces?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (7/10/14)

I'm with the others' suggestion above for your application, my personal preference on wicking material (prioritized):

1. ceramic (impossible to import from USA)
2. 2mm ID Ekowool (the genuine stuff available locally from SubOhmVapors)
3. Silica wick, folded in 8 stands
4. Rayon or Cotton

PS. get 28G Kathal grade A1

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## El Capitan (7/10/14)

Done deal, thanks for the info Johan. Pity that they are in Richards Bay, but I'll place the order today.

Thanks for all the input guys, I'll make sure to post my first home rolled (very averagely I'm sure) coil as soon as it's done. That just doesn't sound right, but whatever

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (7/10/14)

El Capitan said:


> Done deal, thanks for the info Johan. Pity that they are in Richards Bay, but I'll place the order today.
> 
> Thanks for all the input guys, I'll make sure to post my first home rolled (very averagely I'm sure) coil as soon as it's done. That just doesn't sound right, but whatever



Sommer get 28G Kanthal from them as well (its proper A1 grade)


----------



## El Capitan (7/10/14)

Fortunately Vape King has A1 as well. 60 Randella's cheaper and they're just down the road, so no shipping


----------



## TylerD (7/10/14)

El Capitan said:


> Fortunately Vape King has A1 as well. 60 Randella's cheaper and they're just down the road, so no shipping


Vape Club can also help with ekowool.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## El Capitan (7/10/14)

Thanks Mr Durden, and they seem a lot cheaper

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (7/10/14)

El Capitan said:


> Done deal, thanks for the info Johan. Pity that they are in Richards Bay, but I'll place the order today.
> 
> Thanks for all the input guys, I'll make sure to post my first home rolled (very averagely I'm sure) coil as soon as it's done. That just doesn't sound right, but whatever



Hi @El Capitan 
When you order the Ekowool from SubohmVapor (@RevnLucky7) why not order a few juices as well?
Some of their premium juices are amongst the best I have ever tried
May as well make use of the shipping
Just saying

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/10/14)

Cotton is the easiest wicking material to get started with, it's really easy to work with and some say it gives better clouds. Rayon just works so much better for flavour. As already mentioned, 28g wire is a good place to start

Also, you need to "torch" your wire before starting of building your coils, this tames the wire and reduces the springiness. A small butane blow torch is great for this but an ordinary bic lighter gets the job done too.


----------



## El Capitan (7/10/14)

Thanks for the info Bumblebee


----------



## phanatik (7/10/14)

TylerD said:


> I'm all for Ekowool these days. I'm lazy like that. Used cotton when I had the Kayfun. Rayon will work awesome.



Do you do any prep work with your ekowool?


----------



## TylerD (7/10/14)

phanatik said:


> Do you do any prep work with your ekowool?


Yes, I torch the crap out of it!  
I torch it up and down till it gets red hot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phanatik (7/10/14)

Ekowool? I bought some from VapeClub, will it not ignite?
Excuse the ignorance...

Do i fire the coil with the dry wick inside it or do it burn it with a lighter? I tried that once and it turned black.


----------



## TylerD (7/10/14)

phanatik said:


> Ekowool? I bought some from VapeClub, will it not ignite?
> Excuse the ignorance...
> 
> Do i fire the coil with the dry wick inside it or do it burn it with a lighter? I tried that once and it turned black.


You need to use a torch. Very hot. Ekowool wil not burn/ignite it's made to withstand very hot temperature. When you torch it, it will become white hot!


----------



## El Capitan (7/10/14)

Damnit, now I need to buy a torch. Maybe I should get one of those food blowtorch jobbies and I can get my wife to make me brulee while I'm vaping...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (7/10/14)

El Capitan said:


> Damnit, now I need to buy a torch. Maybe I should get one of those food blowtorch jobbies and I can get my wife to make me brulee while I'm vaping...



If you have a gas stove in the kitchen, use it - I torch ekowool as well as kanthal on the gas stove - plenty heat in those gas flames.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

